

Digital Drugs - heycarsten
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/07/digital-drugs

======
drKarl
Does it dilate your pupils? Well it is based in the use of binaural beats,
which are used in Meditation CDs and NLP (Neuro Linguistic Programming, not
Natural Language Processing)CDs

------
slantyyz
I give it a few days before some small-town "legit" news organization
references this article as proof, totally missing the sarcasm in the article.

